# leeds/liverpool canal ride



## steveoo (6 Apr 2012)

Lovely ride today started at saltaire near bingly and ended up at east marston bite to eat and steady ride back.Hardly anyone on the towpath and this was at 9.30am start time,only saw half a dozen cyclists on the way out and walkers were few and far between (except skipton).Only had one incident swan nesting right next to the track decided it didnt like me and stood there waiting for me as i approched,legs up and freewheeled past nearly lost its beak in the front wheel.Saw lots of new born lambs about right next to the path all full of life ,i swear if the wife and kids had been with me we would never have had lamb chops again.Did notice that the bike did slide about a bit when it hit muddy sections may need to see about another set of tyres!


----------



## G-Zero (7 Apr 2012)

Sounds great  especially as all I can do is read about riding at the moment.

I'm so jealous of anyone actually getting out, as I've just started a 2 week break from work and picked up a nasty chest infection


----------

